# Put a deposit down on a new buckling!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So I decided this last weekend at the big show in Salem that I needed to reboot my herd. Thankfully I already have a doeling and several bred does reserved that are beautiful, show quality animals with great mammary systems. I also have an older doe I bought earlier this spring who gave me a really nice doe kid.

In any case, I decided I needed to go find as high a quality buck as I could afford. I'm still planning on keeping a buck kid from one of the bred does I reserved, but I wanted something really nice I could use this fall. So, introducing Camanna ?....

His dam is a doe who took a GCH this weekend at the show I attended out of 37 senior does, and who is absolutely gorgeous. His sire is one of my favorite bucks of hers as well.










Dam:

















Camanna CS Luna

Sire:

















Dill's D Lucky's Image

I'm picking him up this coming Sunday from the show in Roseburg.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWW hes so cute!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats. He looks like he has some nice lineage. Nice markings too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really nice.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

DOUBLE WOW!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice...congrats!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is gorgeous! His parents are amazing looking! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

My 4 year old looked at this post with me and he said" whoa baby thats a huge milk bag thing"! LOL BTW ,he's a cutie!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Nice!! Congratulations!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am super excited! And my husband has been trying to convince me that he should buy a new truck....which I agreed to today. So he doesn't even care that I'm getting him...too excited about his new future rig. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

VERY Nice !
congrats


----------

